
Juyang Weng (MSU) Accuses Li Fei-Fei (Stanford Vision Group) of Plagiarism - activatedgeek
https://www.facebook.com/juyang.weng/posts/10155025045069783
======
dekhn
it's more of a political claim that makes no sense at all.

